# γιουσουρούμ



## seimontadtecwyn (Jun 27, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Από πού προέρχεται η λέξη γιουσουρούμ; Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μάθω την ετυμολογία της.

Υπάρχουν άλλα ελληνικά συνώνυμα για το γιουσουρούμ;

Σ


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Εδώ γίνεται χαμός! Μια θεατρική παράσταση έξω από ένα πολύ καλό φαγάδικο με ανυπέρβλητο σκηνικό τα παλιατζίδικα, τον κόσμο που δημιουργεί ζωή στην πλατεία. Το Πόρτο Μπέλο του Λονδίνου, το παζάρι του Κλινιανκούρ στο Παρίσι ωχριούν μπροστά στην ημετέρα πλατεία Αβησσυνίας και στο θέαμα που παρουσιάζει τα απομεσήμερα των Σαββατοκύριακων!

Η πλατεία Αβησσυνίας μέσα στα παλιατζίδικα του Γιουσουρούμ ήταν ως πριν από 10 χρόνια γνωστή μόνο για το κυριακάτικο παζάρι μεταχειρισμένων ειδών, όπου ο καθένας μπορούσε να βρει τα πιο ετερόκλητα πράγματα και τα μόνιμα παλαιοπωλεία της. Γιουσουρούμ ήταν το επίθετο του Νώε, ενός εβραίου εμπόρου που τον περασμένο αιώνα είχε το μαγαζί του μαζί με άλλους συμπατριώτες του στην περιοχή της πλατείας. Ένα άλλο μέλος της οικογένειάς του, ο Η. Γιουσουρούμ, ήταν αντιπρόεδρος του Σωματείου Παλαιοπωλών από το 1912. ​Το κυριακάτικο παζάρι 

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
Από το επώνυμο τού Εβραίου παλαιοπώλη Ηλία Γιουσουρούμ, ο οποίος ήλθε στην Αθήνα από τη Σμύρνη στα τέλη του 19ου αι. και μαζί με τους αδελφούς του ίδρυσε το πρώτο παλαιοπωλείο στο Mοναστηράκι.

Συνώνυμα: υπαίθρια αγορά, παζάρι


----------



## stathis (Jun 28, 2009)

Μνημείο απροκάλυπτης διαφήμισης, εμετικής δηθενιάς και lifestyle κλισέ το άρθρο του Βήματος (αν μπείτε στον κόπο να το διαβάσετε όλο). Το κοινό που παραληρεί, η θεατρική παράσταση που συντελείται, όλο το μαγαζί μια παρέα, επώνυμοι και απλοί άνθρωποι μαζί, το απαραίτητο name dropping, καλαματιανός με χιόνι, και άλλα.
(Το αστείο είναι ότι το είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο τω καιρώ εκείνω και είχα φαγωθεί, με όλη τη φοιτητική μου αφέλεια, να πάω με την παρέα μου στην πλατεία Αβησσυνίας...)

Και επειδή είμαστε πρωτίστως γλωσσικό φόρουμ, να και μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση:
Ωραίο το _Πόρτο Μπέλο_ (κατά το Πόρτο Γερμενό προφανώς). Μόνο που το _ους ο θεός συνέζευξεν, άνθρωπος μη χωριζέτω_ ισχύει και για τις λέξεις...


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

stathis said:


> (Το αστείο είναι ότι το είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο τω καιρώ εκείνω και είχα φαγωθεί, με όλη τη φοιτητική μου αφέλεια, να πάω με την παρέα μου στην πλατεία Αβησσυνίας...)


Κι όταν πήγες τι έγινε;;;



stathis said:


> Και επειδή είμαστε πρωτίστως γλωσσικό φόρουμ, να και μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση: Ωραίο το _Πόρτο Μπέλο_ (κατά το Πόρτο Γερμενό προφανώς). Μόνο που το _ους ο θεός συνέζευξεν, άνθρωπος μη χωριζέτω_ ισχύει και για τις λέξεις...[/COLOR]



Μη μας προσβάλλεις την προσαρμογή στα ελληνικά δεδομένα! 
Άσε που ο δρόμος από το Puerto Bello του Παναμά ονομάστηκε


----------



## stathis (Jun 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κι όταν πήγες τι έγινε;;;


Απίστευτη εμπειρία! Μιλάμε για μέθεξη, όχι αστεία.
(Πλάκα κάνω, δεν πήγα ποτέ.)



SBE said:


> Άσε που ο δρομος από το Puerto Bello του Παναμά ονομάστηκε


Προφανώς, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Η γνωστή αγορά βρίσκεται στο Λονδίνο και μας ενδιαφέρει πώς το λένε και το γράφουν οι Άγγλοι.
(Θυμήθηκα πάλι την αλήστου μνήμης συζήτηση που είχαμε κάνει παλιά σε άλλο φόρουμ για το αν πρέπει να λέμε _τα μίντια_ ή _τα μέντια_, επειδή, λέει, το _μίντια_ είναι αγγλική παραφθορά, ενώ η λέξη είναι λατινική...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

Άλλωστε, το γαλλικό Κλινιανκούρ πώς τη γλίτωσε;


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, το γαλλικό Κλινιανκούρ πώς τη γλίτωσε;



Πώς να το κόβανε δηλαδή; Κλιν Ιανκούρ; (όπως λέμε Λουίζησρ Ιανκούρ) Κλινί Ανκούρ; (όπως λέμε κλινική αγγούρι;) ; Κλινιάν Κουρ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κλινιάν Κουρ;


Προφανώς. Είναι γνωστή και η περίπτωση της _Ριάν Κουρ_. Κάποιος αναρωτιέται κάπου: «Η Ριάν Κουρ τι εθνικότητα είχε;» Απορώ πώς δεν του είπαν «Αγγλική, βέβαια. Δεν έχεις ακούσει το κουρ ανγκλέ;». Το οποίο πάντως γράφουν _κουρανγκλέ_ και _κουραγκλέ_.


----------

